# was benötige ich zur gildengründung?



## mfgmartin (7. März 2008)

1. wieviel kapital braucht man

2. wieviele unterschriften

3. ist es levelabhängig (also kann ich mit nem 12er auch gilde gründen)

4. kann man vorübergehend gilde auch alleine führen

5. danke für eure antworten


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2008)

10 Silber und noch 9 Leute die Unterschreiben wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Levelabhängig ist es nicht, Du kannst auch alleine in einer Gilde sein, zur Gründung brauchst Du aber erstmal ausreichend Leute.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (7. März 2008)

tikume hat recht.

zusatz: führen kannst du sie am anfang sicherlich auch alleine. der start besteht eh aus leuten einladen. viel zu verwalten gibt es da nicht.
was ich persönlich wicchtig finde: einen guten werbespruch und nicht sowas wie "willste in meine gilde". ich hasse auch leute, die ohne vorher zu fragen eine einladung aussprechen. macht man sich keine freunde mit.
abwerben mitglieder anderer gilden ist natürlich auch nicht nett.
orga seitig wäre zu erwähnen, dass zuerst die ränge erstellt werden sollten, weil das nachträgliche einfügen etwas schwer ist.

viel glück, denn rechne nicht damit, nach 2-3 wochen eine große und mächtige gilde zu haben. bei uns hat es ca. 6 monate gedauert, bis wir über den berg waren. haben jetzt ca. 50 mitglieder, 10-20 oft aktiv.

*daumendrückfürdenggutenstart*


----------



## mfgmartin (7. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> 10 Silber und noch 9 Leute die Unterschreiben wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Levelabhängig ist es nicht, Du kannst auch alleine in einer Gilde sein, zur Gründung brauchst Du aber erstmal ausreichend Leute.




danke vorerst für die rasche antwort!

meinst du jetzt mit ausreichend leute die unterschriften, oder brauche ich am anfang schon eine stammbesetzung?


----------



## mfgmartin (7. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> tikume hat recht.
> 
> zusatz: führen kannst du sie am anfang sicherlich auch alleine. der start besteht eh aus leuten einladen. viel zu verwalten gibt es da nicht.
> was ich persönlich wicchtig finde: einen guten werbespruch und nicht sowas wie "willste in meine gilde". ich hasse auch leute, die ohne vorher zu fragen eine einladung aussprechen. macht man sich keine freunde mit.
> ...



danke für die "daumen" und die rasche antwort

der grund für meinen solostart ist der, daß ich in aller ruhe das wappen, die ränge, usw. machen möchte und in 3-4 tagen meine arbeitskollegen damit überraschen kann, die schon zugesagt haben.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (7. März 2008)

wenn du die satzung kaufst, musst du innerhalb von 24 stunden 9 weitere unterschreiber finden. die dann alle automatisch in der gilde sind. viele davon werden wohl schnell wieder austreten, aber das macht nichts. wenn die gründung "durch" ist, kannst du auch alleine in der gilde sein.


----------



## mfgmartin (7. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> wenn du die satzung kaufst, musst du innerhalb von 24 stunden 9 weitere unterschreiber finden. die dann alle automatisch in der gilde sind. viele davon werden wohl schnell wieder austreten, aber das macht nichts. wenn die gründung "durch" ist, kannst du auch alleine in der gilde sein.




gildenwappen 10g und bankfach 250g ist das korrekt?


----------



## HobbyTwinker (7. März 2008)

wappen sollte stimmen. zumindest für dich als gildenmeister kostet das muster erstellen 10g. jedes gildenmitglied muss dann 90s oder so in der art für den wappenrpck zahlen, sofern gewünschht.

das erste bankfach kam 100g und das 2. dann 250g wenn ich mich nicht täusche. das dritte kostet 500g. mehr haben wir noch nicht...


----------



## mfgmartin (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habt mir sehr geholfen, fettes *danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## HobbyTwinker (7. März 2008)

gerne doch. wenn du noch fragen hast, stehe ich gerne zb. per pm zur verfügung...


----------



## Abraxasar (9. März 2008)

Hallo mfgmartin,

vor acht Wochen habe ich selbst eine Gilde gegründet. Es ist meiner Meinung nach wichtig, daß Du von Anfang an ein Konzept besitzt. Mitglieder die Du einladen willst stellen Dir vor ihrer Zusage oft sehr viele Fragen. Darauf die Antworten parat zu haben hat mir sehr geholfen.

Es gibt täglich neue Gilden in Azeroth und genau so viele verschwinden sang- und klanglos wieder. Um Deine Gilde am Leben zu erhalten empfehle ich Dir als wichtigstes Instrument eine vernünftige Kommunikation zu realisieren. Der Gildenchat allein genügt nicht. Ein eigenes Forum wäre sehr hilfreich. Viele fragen auch nach Teamspeak, was ich Dir sehr empfehle. Am besten ist es, das alles auch schon im Vorfeld zu realisieren.

Viel Erfolg als Gildenmeister und möge das Licht Dich segnen


Abraxasar
Gildenmeister
*Dreizehn Siegel*


----------

